# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Karmik Koala, Kompjuteri nuk fiket

## Aedson

Pas instalimit te Ubuntu 9.10 ne te dy kompjuterat e mij me ka dale i njejti problem. Pasi i jap komanden Shut Down, fillon procesi i fikjes, por mbetet ne nje fare pike dhe duhet fikur me buton. Mesazhi qe jep eshte:

Stopping the Firestarter firewall...
Stopping the Firestarter firewall
Deactivating swap...

Buffer I/O error on device loop0, logical block 2290821.

Theksoj qe i njejti problem me ka lindur ne te dy kompjuterat. 
A mund te me ndihmoni?
Ju falemnderit

----------


## xubuntu

me sa duket eshte nje bug i wubi, duhet ta sistemojne shpelt

----------


## altiX

> Pas instalimit te Ubuntu 9.10 ne te dy kompjuterat e mij me ka dale i njejti problem. Pasi i jap komanden Shut Down, fillon procesi i fikjes, por mbetet ne nje fare pike dhe duhet fikur me buton.


A e ke provuar me komandën:


```
init 0
```

Unë e kam instaluar (emuluar) në VMWare Player dhe njëher tjetër në PC e kam bërë upgrade prej 9.0.4 në 9.10, pa probleme!

A e ke shkarkuar CDn prej webfaqes zyrtare të Ubuntu-s?

----------


## Aedson

> A e ke provuar me komandën:
> 
> 
> ```
> init 0
> ```
> 
> Unë e kam instaluar (emuluar) në VMWare Player dhe njëher tjetër në PC e kam bërë upgrade prej 9.0.4 në 9.10, pa probleme!
> 
> A e ke shkarkuar CDn prej webfaqes zyrtare të Ubuntu-s?


Ubuntu 9.10 nuk e kam instaluar me CD, por i kam bere upgrade versionit 9.0.4, i cili funksiononte shume mire. 
E provova me komanden "init 0", por nuk dha rezultat.

----------


## altiX

Shiko mos ke ndonjë bllok të dëmtuar:


```
sudo badblocks -vs /dev/hda
```

...tregon blloqet e demtuara ne harddisk!

P.S 

```
/dev/hda
```

 mund të jetë edhe 

```
/dev/sda
```

shiko me komanden 

```
df -h
```

----------


## Aedson

> Shiko mos ke ndonjë bllok të dëmtuar:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo badblocks -vs /dev/hda
> ```
> 
> ...tregon blloqet e demtuara ne harddisk!
> 
> ...


E provova altiX (me komanden /dev/sda), dhe pergjigja qe mora ishte:

Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found.

----------


## altiX

> Buffer I/O error on device loop0, logical block 2290821.


Jep këtë komandë më poshtë dhe trego rezultatin!



```
lsmod
```

----------


## rachi

e cuditshme kjo, a e provon sudo shutdown -h now edhe spunon???
Une per vete i kam bere fresh install. Une e kam vene /home directorien ne nje particion te vecante edhe se kam problem ti bej fresh install...
Ka shume persona qe kane pas bugs nga upgrade dhe rekomandohet instalimi fresh.
Nejse, man shutdown duhet te te japi me shume informacion.
Ta
Sokol

----------


## Aedson

Me komanden "lsmod" nuk ka asnje rezultat. 
Gjate procesit te fikjes ka filluar del tre here e njejta komande:
Buffer I/O error on device loop0, logical block...
por me pas shkruan tre kode te ndryshme per bllokun logjik: 2260992, 2261202 dhe 2292737

Me komanden sudo shutdown -h now ndodh e njejta gje.

----------


## rachi

Aedson hidhi nje sy  ketij lnkut:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300537

----------


## Aedson

Pas update diten e sotme problemi u zgjidh vete. Duket problemi ka qene i tyre.
Ju falenderoj per kohen. Tema mund te konsiderohet e mbyllur.

----------

